
Show HN: Browse Slack message history beyond 10K limit, on Free plan - vsiden
https://slarck.com
======
vsiden
Hi HN! My friends and I got annoyed with Slack's "Your team has more than
10,000 messages... but you can't see them" nag, and have put together a web
app to view and search history of a team's channels, with markdown formatting,
attachments and emoji.

Slack allows you to export all the history, even beyond the 10k limit. You
upload the exported zip, it is parsed and rendered for you to see. It's a
simple as this. We want to make Slarck.com a single place to store message
archives from different services, even when those services are not used
anymore (or discontinued, or switched from). We added HipChat support as well
(yesterday :)

Slack's paid plans are not an option, as a lot of my friends (and myself) are
bootstrap startuppers, so we'll have to live with the free plan to survive.
Lots of Open Source projects can't afford to pay too.

I've seen slackarchive.io, but I can't use it: it's Slack-only, it's bot-based
and consumes one of scarce integration slots, and it's upside down! And being
bot-based, it can't display past messages.

~~~
exolymph
I have mixed feelings about this... but Slack does provide the capability of
their own volition, and browsing our archive could be very useful to my small
Slack community. Thanks!

